# furnace help



## hoosierdaddy (May 23, 2015)

Hey trying to find a cheep, affordable way to build a furnace that is atleaxt hot enough to handle copper, any suggestions for materials


----------



## lanfear (May 24, 2015)

If you are a bit handy this one is pretty nice. He claims to melt rocks whit it.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/ph...40&t=22256&p=233559&hilit=arc+furnace#p233559


----------



## patnor1011 (May 24, 2015)

Here is everything you need and more:
:arrow: http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/


----------



## edsikes (May 24, 2015)

how much are you trying to melt at one time? because if you are looking for a small furnace i have a pretty decent convergent furnace i could show you, and get you the info where to buy hoses propane tee and torch heads. i know a gentleman that builds them and makes graphite molds. i used his design and welded up my own. only i enlarged his 4" furnace to a six inch and i can comfortably fit an A1 crucible in there and melt silver and gold in the furnace. and the torch heads are swirl flame heads so they actually get quite amazingly hot i melt silver in a hand held crucible in about half the time as with a ts4000 or ts8000 and use less propane as well. i havent needed to try it with mapp gas yet if your interested let me know


----------



## edsikes (May 25, 2015)

the gentleman is a little long winded but the design is solid and if you just scale up to a 6" steel pipe it works fantastic 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7bGtQQXNjo

http://canvasman34com.bigcartel.com/products 

http://www.ebay.com/usr/canvasman34

the second link is his website. he also has a ebay page where he sells a 4" and a six " version of his furnace already built in full kits, reasonably priced. the jt539 bernzomatic torch heads are a little difficult to find but well worth the money when you do. i traded this gentleman silver for a pair of the torch heads but ive done a good bit of business with him. he will also custom make small custom graphite molds on his cnc mill for a decent value.

the extension propane hoses you can get at home depot for about 15 apiece
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-WH0159-Universal-Torch-Extension-Hose-334246/202539579

and the propane tank tee you can buy at walmart, dicks, home depot, etc...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Propane-Tee/34761218

and for the upper ring i used tek screws through the ring and the ground the head off the outside so i had 3/4" posts in the refractory


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions i am starting to get a better understanding in my reasearch, and am starting to draw up somedesigns to work with, i'll let you know what i come up with. And sorry for the crappy typing, mycom fried and all i have right now is my ssmartphone.


----------



## edsikes (May 27, 2015)

no problem man. for all the help i have received im always willing to give another member a hand!p.s. i'm a crappy typer as well so you wont catch hell from me :lol:


----------



## nickvc (May 28, 2015)

edsikes said:


> no problem man. for all the help i have received im always willing to give another member a hand!p.s. i'm a crappy typer as well so you wont catch hell from me :lol:





If I may answer for the forum here. The requirement is to try your best and to keep spelling mistakes to a minimum, we all make the odd error, and with no text jargon, use a spell checker to view your post before actually posting if your spelling isn't too good
Reasons, we deal with chemicals which can be totally different with a single letter misplaced which can be useless in our processes or even dangerous to use, we also have many members for whom English isn't their first language so accuracy is important for them to avoid misunderstandings with translation.


----------

